# Adverse skin reaction to Advocate for Dogs - rash, itching



## Ldurkin (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi - I'm new to the forum as I've recently bought a miniature Labradoodle called Lilli - who has just turned 1. We've had her for 6 weeks as we rehomed her from another family. WE took her to the vets as soon as we got her to get her microchipped & checked over. Vet recommended Advocate for Dogs Flea & worm treatment combined. Within a day of us giving it to her she started scratching & itching all over & within a few days came out in a bad rash on her lower belly & her sternum area. We thought it was her food as we had just changed her diet. The rash & itching took 3 weeks to clear. Then a week later we gave her a 2nd dose on Advocate & the exact same thing happened - rash, biting & adverse reaction. I rang Bayer (who make Advocate) & they claimed this is not a common reaction - but I have my suspicions. They took my details & rang me back yesterday to see how Lilli was. The rash is all clearing again & I'm due to give Lilli another dose in 10 days but Bayer advised me to discontinue its use & seek my vets advice on an alternative. I'm 99% certain her adverse skin reaction was due to Advocate, yet I can't find anything online of any similar reports. Whilst it may be great in the main for most dogs - I would just like to warn of potential side effects. Other than this we are loving having Lilli & she is the most amazing pet


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Panacur for you then?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Advocate Spot-on Solution - Contra-indications, warnings, etc may be of interest.



> The use of the product may result in transient pruritus in the animal. On rare occasions greasy fur, erythema and vomiting can occur. These signs disappear without further treatment. The product may, in rare cases cause local hypersensitivity reactions. The product may in very rare cases cause at the application site a sensation resulting in transient behavioural changes such as lethargy, agitation, and inappetence.


Typing in "advocate reaction dog" into your favorite search engine will list a load of links to browse through.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ldurkin said:


> Hi - I'm new to the forum as I've recently bought a miniature Labradoodle called Lilli - who has just turned 1. We've had her for 6 weeks as we rehomed her from another family. WE took her to the vets as soon as we got her to get her microchipped & checked over. Vet recommended Advocate for Dogs Flea & worm treatment combined. Within a day of us giving it to her she started scratching & itching all over & within a few days came out in a bad rash on her lower belly & her sternum area. We thought it was her food as we had just changed her diet. The rash & itching took 3 weeks to clear. Then a week later we gave her a 2nd dose on Advocate & the exact same thing happened - rash, biting & adverse reaction. I rang Bayer (who make Advocate) & they claimed this is not a common reaction - but I have my suspicions. They took my details & rang me back yesterday to see how Lilli was. The rash is all clearing again & I'm due to give Lilli another dose in 10 days but Bayer advised me to discontinue its use & seek my vets advice on an alternative. I'm 99% certain her adverse skin reaction was due to Advocate, yet I can't find anything online of any similar reports. Whilst it may be great in the main for most dogs - I would just like to warn of potential side effects. Other than this we are loving having Lilli & she is the most amazing pet


Interesting they say that its not a common occurance, since there are warnings that although rare it may cause transient puritis in the animal. Although it may not be a common everyday occurance in all dogs it must happen to some as it wouldnt be in the warnings. The deffination of transient is not lasting and puritis is itching.

On Noah compendium for advocate it says the following.

Do not use in the case of hypersensitivity to the active substances or to any of the excipients.
Unfortunately you dont often know if there is hyper sensitivity until you use it.

The use of the product may result in transient pruritus in the animal. On rare occasions greasy fur, erythema and vomiting can occur. These signs disappear without further treatment. The product may, in rare cases cause local hypersensitivity reactions. The product may in very rare cases cause at the application site a sensation resulting in transient behavioural changes such as lethargy, agitation, and inappetence

NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Advocate Spot-on Solution - Contra-indications, warnings, etc

More of pruritis and causes.
Pruritus in Dogs - VetInfo


----------



## Juecat (May 21, 2013)

Hey. Ive just rescued a dog and she is itching like crazy. I spoke to the rescue and they said that 80% of the dogs theyve rehomed have had this itchiness. They are going to discontinue use of this product. My dog had had a steroid injection to try and help with the itching at the vets today. I did notice that the vets were selling Advocate too. The steroid injection hasnt really helped much. I don't know what to do niw to help her. Ive bathed her in anti itch shampoo and that doesnt seem to have helped. Poor soul.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Juecat said:


> Hey. Ive just rescued a dog and she is itching like crazy. I spoke to the rescue and they said that 80% of the dogs theyve rehomed have had this itchiness. They are going to discontinue use of this product. My dog had had a steroid injection to try and help with the itching at the vets today. I did notice that the vets were selling Advocate too. The steroid injection hasnt really helped much. I don't know what to do niw to help her. Ive bathed her in anti itch shampoo and that doesnt seem to have helped. Poor soul.


If shes only just had a steroid shot today it may take a day or two to work, so may well not give her instant relief. Steroid has an anti inflammatory property. it also usually helps with allergies, as allergies are an overeaction to the immune system that causes the allergic response. As well as taking down inflammation it also supresses the immune system so it doesnt go overboard and react and cause the problem to the alleergen. Although advocate can cause this reaction like anything else in some dogs, really it shoulnt in every dog and if they say that 80% of the dogs rehomed has itchiness, I would be suspect that its something else perhaps. Either maybe something else they are using at the kennel, or other thoughts is that it may be something like sarcoptic mites. These are a mite that burrows and lives in the skin causes intense itching and is also very contagious from dog to dog.

Advocate is supposed to do sarcoptic and another mite called Demodex, but Ive heard quite a few cases where it hasnt in fact killed the mites.
The problem is skin scrapings are usually done to look for mites but only about
20/50% of sarcoptic mites are found on skin scrapes most often its missed and not diagnosed.

If she has had an allergic reaction the steroid should stop the itching. Although if there is an allergen and she is still in contact with it, it could start up again when the steroids worn off. It its sarcoptic mites though and the advocate hasnt killed them if present then likely the steroid wont do anything,
or if it does, she will continue to itch too when it wears off if thats what she has and they are still present.

Ony other explanation maybe is that they may have a faulty batch of advocate. It seems odd that advocate would have a reaction in that high percentage of dogs otherwise.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Bess had has Advocate for the past year with no adverse reactions.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

This site deals with adverse reactions to pharmaceutical products and like to be informed if you think your dog has had any. They deal with vaccines too so an e mail to them may answer some of your questions. Vets will usually deny any such claims but Advocate is a very strong product and not one I have ever chanced using. 
Canine Health Concern - Putting your dogs health first


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

I used Advocate once and within literally 10 minutes of application one of my dogs went bananas with the itch....took weeks to settle down again


----------



## SPee333 (Sep 23, 2013)

Dear ldurkin, you are not alone, I have just seen this very reaction in my Cockapoo Shnoodle. The reaction is violent and he leaves red sore spots wherever he chews or scratches. Piriton helps but makes him dozy and I hate to think what the effects of long term use would be. I will never give him advocate again. Nor to my cats as I fear proximity spread. I will look for natural methods of flea control. Stand your ground with Bayer, they are just another Monsanto in disguise and obviously do not care if our pet die or suffer. In looking for an answer to my problem I have come across several horror stories concerning Advocate and collies. This is all very worrying. I hope you have found a solution and if so, will you share it with me?
SPee:thumbup1:


----------



## terjo (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi, I too am new to this forum. 3 days ago we adopted a dog from our local RSPCA. On the day of collecting him I noticed he was scratching his armpits/belly quite a lot even at the centre whilst we were waiting to sign all the paperwork. (I had not seen him scratch on the previous dozen visits I had paid him).
I have realised they dosed him with Advocate on that day and I am sure he is having a reaction to it. Unfortunately it being a holiday weekend I can't get hold of the centre to see if anybody noticed him scratching when they first administered Advocate on his arrival in December.
Does anyone have recommendations for a topical application like Aloe Vera maybe? I can put on his skin to cool it down for him as it is red hot in those itchy places. However I don't want to aggravate the situation.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

So many first posts on the subject of Supposed adverse reactions to advocate?


Suspicious, or what?


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh. It's gone all quiet.


:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Old Shep said:


> Oh. It's gone all quiet.
> 
> :001_rolleyes:


http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/361588-bad-reaction-advocate.html


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Think your ignore all the other posts from people who have been on here years, more worried about your posts to be honest?


----------



## Ldurkin (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi - I have young kids and I used Sudocrem on Lilli's skin to calm it down but i think you can use Aloe vera in some form - just google it. I haven't given Lilli Advocate since - I got a refund from my vets for the 6 months supply I bought. I guess she is sensitive to it. I hope you get sorted - it seems it trial & error with our pets but its worrying & not surprising that they are having reactions to what must be 'toxic' doses of medicine. Advocate isn;t for Lilli my labradoodle - but not sure what is yet - as other brands give her sickness and Diahorrea!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm also on another forum ( mostly USA members) and Advocate seems to be getting a bit controversial regarding side effects. 

I assume that the US and UK formats are the same. Reported there is, apart from skin rashes, everything from hyperactivity to almost comatose lethargy, and temporary behavioural changes. Apparently there's also an issue with the mdr1 gene ( hope I got that right) found in herding dogs especially Collies, Aussies.

I found this a bit alarming cos I was offered Advocate by my Vet, for my BC, and only refused it as I couldn't see how it would work without flooding all my dog's body/organs with the stuff and didn't like that idea, preferring to stick to something more targeted.

Hoping that SDHotel can throw a bit more light on this, as I think I only have half the story....and HOW DOES Advocate work??


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Linda Weasel said:


> I'm also on another forum ( mostly USA members) and Advocate seems to be getting a bit controversial regarding side effects.
> 
> I assume that the US and UK formats are the same. Reported there is, apart from skin rashes, everything from hyperactivity to almost comatose lethargy, and temporary behavioural changes. Apparently there's also an issue with the mdr1 gene ( hope I got that right) found in herding dogs especially Collies, Aussies.
> 
> ...


The MDR1 gene is a gene mutation its not actually only collies that can have it.
Other pastoral breeds can too. Not all of them have it but it is a genetic thing.
If they have the gene then they cant pump out certain drugs from the brain that crosses the blood/brain barrier like other dogs or dogs without the MDR1.
There are different classes of drugs some shouldn't be used at all which I assume would be high proven risk, some should only be used under close supervision, so assume that there is still a risk, and the third class say that they can be used but only in the permitted application and dose. Advocate Milbemax and salamectin which is in stronghold come under the last group.
Advocate contains moxidectin and also imadacloprid, which confuses me some what as in the class of drugs that are classed as should not be used with MDR1
it does list moxidectine anti parasites.

Even though the Advocate is listed as "OK" if used in the permitted application and dose and you may get away with it as a one off, to be honest what would concern me more is long term if you are using it month in month out and giving the dog a continued barrage of doses over time.

There is more about the MDR1 gene and other drugs on the link below. There is actually a DNA test to see if they have the gene or not, plus a list of the other breeds.

LABOKLIN (UK)|Genetic Diseases | Dogs| MDR1 Gene Defect / Ivermectin Sensitivity *

As regards to how it works, on the fleas themselves Imidacloprid that's contained in it it works on the nervous system that in turn paralyses and then kills them. The Moxidectin in it works on worms by the nerve systems in the parasites nervous system.

If you want to read the full FDA (American) safety report (warning) its long.
Its on the link below. It states brand Name Advantage Multi, but its a spot on treatment that contains Imidacloprid and Moxidectin just the same. It starts with one off treatments and the results and goes right through to owner/field trials using it I think for 3 consequetive months. Is a good while since I read and digested the whole thing properly.

http://www.fda.gov/downloads/Animal...lDrugProducts/FOIADrugSummaries/UCM051438.pdf

LABOKLIN (UK)|Genetic Diseases | Dogs| MDR1 Gene Defect / Ivermectin Sensitivity *


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I strongly suspect the proliferation of anti advocate threads by first time posters on this forum are bogus.

I, not sure why this would be, but as we all know, the internet is full of people with bees in their bonnets.

I think this should be reported to the moderators because I do not believe these are genuine members.


Unfortunately, I cannot find out how to report posts to the mods. It tells me in FAQs that I should use the ink "contact us" at the top of the page, but I cannot find this.

The amount of bashing this product is currently getting on here could amount to libellous if investigated and found to be untrue/exaggerated. It would not be the first time a company took the trouble to investigate what they believed to be unfounded statements on Internet forums.


Beware!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Old Shep said:


> I strongly suspect the proliferation of anti advocate threads by first time posters on this forum are bogus.
> 
> I, not sure why this would be, but as we all know, the internet is full of people with bees in their bonnets.
> 
> I think this should be reported to the moderators because I do not believe these are genuine members.


Although some are new members, they could genuinely be having problems with the stuff. Its entirely possible there have been reactions in some dogs when its been used by existing and longer term members of the forum too.
Just because you haven't it doesn't mean every one wont. Even on trials and field studies adverse effects have been reported in some dogs.

Even Noah compendium National office of animal health states.

Do not use in the case of hypersensitivity to the active substances or to any of the excipients.

So you likely wont know if you may have a dog who is hyper sensitive to something in it, until you actually use it.

Noah also say.

There is limited experience on the use of the product in sick and debilitated animals, thus the product should only be used based on a risk-benefit assessment for these animals.

You also don't always know if a dog is incubating a problem or got a medical condition brewing always until later when clinical signs start to get noticed either. Ive got one with an auto immune condition that didn't start showing itself until 2 years old, but auto immune and immune mediated tend to have genetic pre-disposed tendencies, although they require triggers to set them off, and one of the things amongst others are things like chemicals.

Noah also say.
The use of the product may result in transient pruritus in the animal. On rare occasions greasy fur, erythema and vomiting can occur. These signs disappear without further treatment. The product may, in rare cases cause local hypersensitivity reactions. The product may in very rare cases cause at the application site a sensation resulting in transient behavioural changes such as lethargy, agitation, and inappetence.

So it can and does happen in certain individuals.

NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Advocate Spot-on Solution - Contra-indications, warnings, etc

You cant say that just because you haven't particularly had any problems or not so far anyway, that all the posts are bogus and anti advocate.
Seems you obviously missed panorama the other week about drugs companies and the stuff the reps get up too and are detailed to carry out, to ensure their products are prescribed and that's human. If they haven't got scruples about effects on humans and kids then they are hardly likely to have scruples and concerns about flogging the stuff for animals always.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Old Shep said:


> I strongly suspect the proliferation of anti advocate threads by first time posters on this forum are bogus.
> 
> I, not sure why this would be, but as we all know, the internet is full of people with bees in their bonnets.
> 
> ...


Old Shep, the links are too things like the FDA Food and drugs agency Freedom of information summary. Part of that was a field study of owners using it for three consecutive months as per the instructions and stated dosage.
The whole thing is actually sponsored by Bayer themselves.

There is a big difference between product bashing for bashings sake, and people being given the appropriate official documents and being given the freedom to read it and make up their own informed minds as to the risk/benefits or not use it at all.

Animals: A total of 207 client-owned dogs from 92 different households were enrolled in the study. A total of 196 dogs, from 83 households, completed the study. Of the 196 dogs, 128 (59 males and 69 females) were in the imidacloprid + moxidectin group, and 68 dogs (28 males and 40 females) were in the active control
group. Of the 196 dogs, 45 breeds were represented with the predominant breeds being mixed (33/ 16.8%), Yorkshire Terrier (13/ 6.6%), Labrador Retriever (9/ 4.6%), Shetland Sheepdog (8/ 4.1%), Dachshund (8/ 4.1%), and Australian Shepherd (7/ 3.6%). Also included were Collie crosses (4/ 2.0%), Shetland Sheepdog crosses (3), Border Collie crosses (2), Australian Shepherd cross (1), Shetland Sheepdog/Australian Shepherd cross (1), and Australian Cattledog (1). Dogs treated with imidacloprid + moxidectin had an age range of 3 months to 15 years old, and a weight range of 4 to 157 pounds.
Treatment Dosages: Each dog was treated with the recommended (label) unit dose volume for its weight range.
ADVANTAGE MULTI for Dogs (10% imidacloprid + 2.5% moxidectin)
The label provides for a minimum of 10 mg/kg imidacloprid and 2.5 mg/kg moxidectin
Active Control: REVOLUTION (selamectin)
The label provides for a minimum of 6 mg/kg selamectin

Route of Administration: Topical. For dogs ≤ 20 lbs, imidacloprid + moxidectin was applied directly to the skin in one spot between the shoulder blades. For dogs > 20 lbs, imidacloprid + moxidectin was applied evenly in 3-4 spots on the top of the back from the shoulder to the base of the tail.
Frequency of Treatment: Dog owners administered one treatment every 30 days for a total of 3 applications.
Study Design: The study was randomized and controlled, and attending veterinarians and dog owners were masked to treatment. Attending veterinarians performed baseline physical examinations and heartworm tests on all dogs. Treatments were administered by the dog owners according to written and oral instructions provided by the veterinarian. Owners treated their dogs on Days 0, 30, and 60. On treatment days, owners observed their dogs for untoward reactions at 30-60 minutes, 4-6 hours, and 22-26 hours after treatment. Within 7 days following the final treatment, owners brought their dogs back to the veterinary clinic for a post-study physical examination and assessment.
Variables Measured: Dog owners recorded their observations on study forms.
Concurrent Medications: Other products used concurrently with imidacloprid/ moxidectin during this field study included ACE inhibitors, anticonvulsants, antihistamines, antimicrobials, chondroprotectants, corticosteroids, immunotherapeutics, MAO inhibitors, NSAIDs, ophthalmic medications, sympathomimetics, synthetic estrogens, thyroid hormones, and urinary acidifiers.
*Conclusions: Adverse reactions associated with the administration of imidacloprid + moxidectin topical solution once monthly for 3 months included: pruritus, flaky/greasy residue at the application site, medicinal odor, lethargy, inappetence, and hyperactivity.*

http://www.fda.gov/downloads/Animal...lDrugProducts/FOIADrugSummaries/UCM051438.pdf


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes, I understand that SDH. That's not what I am talking about.

If people are posting untrue or exaggerated stories of reactions to Advocate, the company can claim they are libellous comments.

It beggars belief that all these mysterious first time posters have suddenly appeared and have coincidently both used and had adverse reactions from advocate are genuine.

I would put money on them not being genuine. It's just not credible.


Forum posters have been aggressively sought out and held to book by large companies in the past for making statements which were found to be either wildly exaggerated or blatantly untrue.

Folks ought to be careful what they claim.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm sorry Oldshep but you are wrong the majority of people having problems with Advocate are not Bogus new members! I have been on this forum for two years and certainly the information given by SledDog is totally correct. I am concerned why you are trying to get moderators to ban people who speak out about Advocate? Do you work for them yourself? I have been given information by my vet and consultant neurologists, also the American vets association.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm not a new poster ( although I am compared to some people on here). I think it was me who originally brought up the gene issue, because it alarmed me a bit cos I'm just a pet owner with a BC. I didn't post to bash Bayer, just to inform other owners so that they could do the research and make an informed decision.

There must be millions of dogs out there who are wearing Advocate with no ill effects, but if just one collie keels over with these symptoms (there is at least one fatality reported in US) and is saved cos the Vet/owner knows about this then I think that's OK.

I've also posted the mdr1 gene info on Amazon as a review for Ivermectin, which is on sale there. Bayer can find me if they want to bother, but it's not libellous if it's true and supported by research.

It's about sharing information, which I think this forum does with good effect.


----------



## Katie3939 (Mar 14, 2014)

I posted 'quick reply' to the above message but my post is about this topic in general.

Years ago we had a white bull terrier with major skin issues here in the U.S.

I took her to a vet who was a specialist in dermatology. Here in the states vets rarely specialize and it's an extra expense to see one. (I have a thread here about a vet dentist.)

Anyway, her answer was amazing and CHEAP, and I've used it on dozens of shelter dogs with tremendous success.

She recommended plain oatmeal. She said to run very warm, actually hot water from the sink and mix it with raw oatmeal from the box. Mix it up until it's gloppy and warm and (OUTDOORS) put in on your dogs skin and pack it on. Let it sit as long as they'll let you. Rub it in with your hands. They love it and will eat some, (that's okay.) It's amazing. You can rub it into their feet and even between the toes...Everywhere and anywhere where they have skin issues.

It actually causes debridement of the skin and it's very, very soothing to the dog. Do it once a week and you'll see redness, soreness AND sores go away. Make sure it's not too hot when you apply. It should be not too hot on your hands but very warm. They really enjoy it and because it soothes the skin it causes the dog to leave the wounds and redness alone and allow healing.

Additionally it begins to allow healing to occur by debridement of the skin!

Best,
Katie and Jack the pug


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Old Shep said:


> If people are posting untrue or exaggerated stories of reactions to Advocate, the company can claim they are libellous comments.
> 
> It beggars belief that all these mysterious first time posters have suddenly appeared and have coincidently both used and had adverse reactions from advocate are genuine.
> 
> ...


I'm intrigued by this.

What you are saying is that if a new poster reports an adverse reaction to Advocate that they post on behalf of...whom? A competing pharmaceutical company distributing a similar product? A sort of "reverse shill" PR technique.

Or that, conversly, they are all owners with a bone to pick with Bayer for no good reason?

Meh....can't be ruled out. Big companies fight dirty and aggressive. And creatively. And people can be quite bonkers.

But, just to point out, YOUR posts on the subject come across as if you are effectively threatening people to shut up as their comments may be deemed libellous. Do you want people to shut up because....why? Unlikely that the sole motive would be that a bunch of anonymous people don't get taken to task by a pharma giant!

So in the interest of fair disclosure - do you? Do you work for Bayer or own shares? Or have any affiliation with them?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Katie3939 said:


> I posted 'quick reply' to the above message but my post is about this topic in general.
> 
> Years ago we had a white bull terrier with major skin issues here in the U.S.
> 
> ...


Ive known people do similar with human eczema too and got good results.
My daughter actually tried it as she is getting skin problems for the first time in her 20s after having problems as a baby and toddler and being clear for years and found oatmeal does really help.

What she did and other people have done too, is to get oatmeal and put it in a fabric gauze type cloth so that it forms a bag and hang it over the bath taps so that the water runs through it to make an oatmeal bath that you soak in.
She and a few other people I know have had good results. Not thought about doing it with dogs before, but it makes a good deal of sense.


----------



## Ldurkin (Apr 11, 2013)

Oldshep - I am appalled at your comments and suggestions that first time posters writing about Advocate must be bogus! You obviously have some connection with Bauer or Advocate - why else would you hold such views? My views or comments aren;t libelous - they are real facts based on my real life experience. I had 2 telephone conversations with Bayer about the subject & they told me to stop using Advocate & get a refund from my vet. I had 3 follow up phone calls from Bayer checking how Lilli was up to a month after I discontinued use - which made me even more suspicious of this product.
I originally started this thread about the side effects Advocate had on my Labradoodle Lilli - my gut reaction and research made me 100% certain Advocate was responsible for her skin rashes, itching & sickness after her 2 advocate doses. I was very frustrated as I could not find any research or forums that openly criticised Advocate or led me to believe i was 100% correct in my findings and experience so I posted my experience on here to warn other dog owners who might be having a similar experience. Surprisingly they are many other pet owners who share my concerns - whether they are first time posters or not - its irrelevent. What exactly do we need to beware of - sharing our experiences?


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Well said LDURKIN there's only one bully on here and it's not you. You are not posting suspiciously at all! The only person suspicious on here is old shep. If you have used Advocate and not had a problem, well you would just say that wouldn't you? You would go off on one stating people could be prosecuted for liable? When I last looked I lived in the UK not a communist state where freedom if speech is allowed and if you have been told not to use Advocate by your vet due to the affects it has on your dog, as I have, then legally you are not committing liable anyway!
I had similar comments when I posted finding plastic in 'Natures Diet' wet food! I was told by a similar post that I was complaining about 'nothing' and it was acceptable to see plastic pieces in my dogs food! It beggars belief it really does. Sorry but this has really made me angry my boy is fighting for his life and these people don't care at all about animal safety and exploitation of pet owners for money!


----------



## Lab-lover (Mar 31, 2008)

I am aware of quite a few labradoodles who have had a reaction to Advocate.

One lady's F1b labradoodle kept having blackouts and she took it to the vet who diagnosed her with epilepsy, and she was given medication. Her daughter took a video of the dog when she next had a 'seizure' and they noted that she was not making the typical twitching/paddling movements and therefore she did NOT have epilepsy. They wanted to get to the bottom of why a perfectly normal dog would suddenly become anxious/restless and then collapse so they had some thorough testing done - MRI scans of her brain, lungs organs etc and blood test which all came back normal (4K of tests!!! Luckily they had insurance). While she was there for some more tests they noticed she had a very high temperature and promptly blacked out. They took some more blood tests and it showed that there was a problem with her liver, indicating poisoning of some kind. They checked the dates and the previous blackouts and they were all after she had been given the spot on treatment - Advocate!

I know of another labradoodle who died after getting a high temperature and they vets said it was unexplained poisoning. 

I don't think people should ignore the amount of dogs suffering from flea/worm treatments, such as Advocate, and more people need to speak out.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I am not going to add to the Advocate hysteria by replying to any of the comments.

Instead I'm off to check my shares.


----------



## Lab-lover (Mar 31, 2008)

My labs have never had a reaction to Advocate, however, I only use it in the summer months when the risk of lungworm is at the highest. I wonder if using it each month is risky due to the possible toxin build up?


----------



## Loretta (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi, my dog last week got treated with Advocate this is the first time we have used this, since having his first dose every time I stroke him he growls at me, it's like his skin is sore. Today he did the same to my mum and my partner, he asks us for a fuss then growls at us. Could this be a affect of the treatment?


----------



## muffiesmum (Jan 11, 2015)

Ldurkin.....my dog definitely had a reaction to Advocate, took her to vets and they said no she wouldn't be allergic to Advocate, spent over a year now treating her with Apoquel for itchy dogs but her last dose of Advocate made her real itchy again and it makes the base of her feet bright red and her chest flares up so 2 months ago I went back with her and changed her flea treatment to Nexguard and she has been fantastic, it's so much better to use and no red paws, I do rinse her feet and undercarriage after a walk to get rid of any pollen as that is what they said it might be. I would recommend Nexguard over advocate any day.


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 20, 2015)

I rescued a dog from kennels on New years eve. She'd been given advocate a few days earlier. From the moment she arrived she was chewing her paws and had inflamed skin, especially on her chest and face. This was put down to the stress of being in kennels, but yesterday input some advocate on her and she has had a blister come up near her mouth, her chest is bright red and bumpy and her paws are also inflamed. Wish I'd seen this post earlier, but at least now I know. I won't be using advocate again.


----------



## muffiesmum (Jan 11, 2015)

Not only did my dog have an adverse reaction to Advocate but the evening I put it on her she would be completely knocked out, she would sleep and sleep. I had used the product on her for almost a year before she started to react to it so not sure if it took that long for the build up to cause problems as I did put it on her every month without fail but that one day she started to bite and bite her paws was directly after putting it on her, I told my vet this and they insisted it couldn't be Advocate so I continued to use it for a further year and she was given Apoquel for the itch which worked about 70% as she still was scratching and biting and then that very last dose I gave her proved to me that it was Advocate causing it as I had gone 6 weeks without using it and she was itch free by then, then BAM! gave her a dose and next day her chest is covered in a rash. I've been using Nexgard since as its oral and so far so very good. Today I have decided to stop giving her the Apoquel for the itch also to see if she actually still needs it, I have a supply if she does but she's been Advocate free now for almost 3 months thank goodness. Fingers crossed that she needs no more Apoquel either
I would just like to clarify to 'Oldshep' that I am not a bogus first time poster either, my dogs reaction to Advocate has been very real and has cost me a small fortune in vet fees over the last 2 years


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

muffiesmum said:


> Not only did my dog have an adverse reaction to Advocate but the evening I put it on her she would be completely knocked out, she would sleep and sleep. I had used the product on her for almost a year before she started to react to it so not sure if it took that long for the build up to cause problems as I did put it on her every month without fail but that one day she started to bite and bite her paws was directly after putting it on her, I told my vet this and they insisted it couldn't be Advocate so I continued to use it for a further year and she was given Apoquel for the itch which worked about 70% as she still was scratching and biting and then that very last dose I gave her proved to me that it was Advocate causing it as I had gone 6 weeks without using it and she was itch free by then, then BAM! gave her a dose and next day her chest is covered in a rash. I've been using Nexgard since as its oral and so far so very good. Today I have decided to stop giving her the Apoquel for the itch also to see if she actually still needs it, I have a supply if she does but she's been Advocate free now for almost 3 months thank goodness. Fingers crossed that she needs no more Apoquel either
> I would just like to clarify to 'Oldshep' that I am not a bogus first time poster either, my dogs reaction to Advocate has been very real and has cost me a small fortune in vet fees over the last 2 years


Dogs can react to many different medications including flea treatments. It is especially dangerous if your dog is a collie with MDR1 mutation. 
I have to say I am surprised you continued using Advocate for a whole year after the initial reaction... Did you investigate any other possible causes for the rash and paw biting during the year? Did you do some food changing etc?


----------



## muffiesmum (Jan 11, 2015)

shadowmare said:


> Dogs can react to many different medications including flea treatments. It is especially dangerous if your dog is a collie with MDR1 mutation.
> I have to say I am surprised you continued using Advocate for a whole year after the initial reaction... Did you investigate any other possible causes for the rash and paw biting during the year? Did you do some food changing etc?


My vet told me in no uncertain terms that there is nothing in Advocate that she could be allergic to! and I believe her which is why I carried on but she was put straight on to apoquel which is of course the new wonder drug for itchy dogs. I had to do a food change, I had to do an exclusion diet, I had to put her in baby t shirts to walk her every day, I had to wash her feet and undercarriage after every walk, I had to give her Apoquel every day sometimes twice a day, I had to give her Yumega in her food every day, which she still has and the vet came to the conclusion that she is allergic to grass and pollen but like I say I was 2 weeks late with that last dose of advocate and she was the best she had been for a whole year then that last dose went on and big rashy chest so I took her straight back to the vets and said to the vet in no uncertain terms that she was fine until she had that dose and this was a different vet and he said then stop giving it to her if you think it's that but he still said that she wouldn't be allergic to the ingredient of the product but most likely that it makes her skin vulnerable to the allergy and to use an oral flea control. It's actually almost 4 months that she had her last dose of advocate not 3 but I do need to know now if she is going to have a reaction to pollen and the only way to find that out is to stop using the Apoquel so she may still be allergic to pollen but Advocate definitely played a huge part in her itchiness. Watch this space to find out if the allergy was 100% Advocate or if it played a part in her vulnerability to pollen/grass, I will update shortly what I do know 100% for sure is that she is no longer biting her paws or has a rash on her chest since I stopped using the Advocate, it took a while to go but it's gone


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

I used Advocate on my terrier 3 or 4 times. Each time, he started developing a really strange smell within 48 hours of using it. I didn't realise it was the advocate that was causing it the first couple of times. The smell is hard to describe, but Elliot was sleeping downstairs in the kitchen and as soon as I opened my upstairs bedroom door in the morning, it would hit me. It would last several days each time before eventually fading. He was not unwell or anything, but I decided that anything that can create such a strong unpleasant chemical odour can't be particularly healthy. He doesn't tend to get fleas very often anyway, and we have moved over to Stronghold for those rare cases, which doesn't appear to produce any weird reactions.


----------



## muffiesmum (Jan 11, 2015)

Now I have another issue, Evie's skin has been fantastic since stopping Advocate to a point where I was going to stop giving her the Apoquel for itchy dogs but Sunday night I gave her a Drontal worming tablet and hey presto she's red raw on her chest and belly. She actually had diarrhoea sunday night a few hours after having the tablet and then from Monday morning she's been itching like mad, I've had to put her back on 2 Apoquel a day in order to clear this miserable itch up. Has anyone else had a problem with Drontal? I see that it's also made by Bayer.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

We've been using Advocate on our dog for about a year...recommended by our vet and yes he does get a chemical smell about him for few days after but what I have noticed is that for a few days after he is incredibly hypo..chasing every shadow or barking at every noise but then it goes...could this be the Advocate?
Noticed that our vet is pushing another brand, name escapes me but I wonder if that's the reason.
Just spoken to OH and he agrees that although he doesn't have any skin allergies he does itch more after having Advcate applied, sometimes for weeks and we thought it was the fleas


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

muffiesmum said:


> Now I have another issue, Evie's skin has been fantastic since stopping Advocate to a point where I was going to stop giving her the Apoquel for itchy dogs but Sunday night I gave her a Drontal worming tablet and hey presto she's red raw on her chest and belly. She actually had diarrhoea sunday night a few hours after having the tablet and then from Monday morning she's been itching like mad, I've had to put her back on 2 Apoquel a day in order to clear this miserable itch up. Has anyone else had a problem with Drontal? I see that it's also made by Bayer.


It could be that Nexgard and Drontal is too much for your dog's body to handle? I used Drontal several times and it's the only wormer I used and never had a problem. But yes, once again, some dogs do have a reaction to Drontal the same way as to any other medication.


----------



## muffiesmum (Jan 11, 2015)

shadowmare said:


> It could be that Nexgard and Drontal is too much for your dog's body to handle? I used Drontal several times and it's the only wormer I used and never had a problem. But yes, once again, some dogs do have a reaction to Drontal the same way as to any other medication.


----------



## Lucy Haygarth (May 21, 2017)

I've recently had the exact same experience with my dashchund. He's had an awful skin condition which started sometime after starting advocate. 

He gets scabs all over his body and intense itchiness. 
It's getting better now he's overdue on Advocate. 

He also gets an immediate awful reaction- vomiting, diarrheo, strange behaviour etc. 

I think I've learnt to stick with holistic vets in future. You've got to question the integrity of a vet which doesn't point out that this product is a poison!


----------



## BigBoss (Aug 23, 2016)

Been using Advocate now since my doggy was first able to use it when I got him as a puppy, he is just over two years old now and he get's the advocate I think every month, can't remember off the top of my head, I generally refer to my Vet records to remind me, but he is neither up nor down with it, makes the back of his neck fur/coat slightly change colour for a day or two, that's about it, apart from that not noticed any other difference at all in behaviour, I put it on the back of his neck where it's meant to go and I do that very early in the morning and then I make sure that he has his cover for on my couch and stuff as I wouldn't want it to stain anything, but that's it, soon as it's dried several hours later he is allowed anywhere in the house and seems perfectly fine, so maybe some dog's have a reaction to it and probably most don't otherwise I can't imagine anyone buying it then or even vets recommending it, but at the end of the day, it's everyones own choice for their own pooch  p.s, think about the amount of different people that are allergic to different human medicines, 100's of millions all over the world, yet the same medicines are fine with the majority of people, see what I mean ? Example myself, allergic to antibiotics especially penicillin and also Statins too.


----------



## muffiesmum (Jan 11, 2015)

Lucy Haygarth said:


> I've recently had the exact same experience with my dashchund. He's had an awful skin condition which started sometime after starting advocate.
> 
> He gets scabs all over his body and intense itchiness.
> It's getting better now he's overdue on Advocate.
> ...


My girl now has Panacur Granuals for worm treatment and Nexgard Spectrum for flea treatment, she has no effects from either thankfully. She still has Apoquel to keep her grass allergy at bay and has a spray which I put on her undercaridge each morning that protects her skin from grass and pollen as this is the area that is mostly affected and all works so well thankfully, she also wears a child's t-shirt on her walks on sunny and warm days as this also protects her skin as she does love to roll in the grass.


----------



## muffiesmum (Jan 11, 2015)

Lucy Haygarth said:


> I've recently had the exact same experience with my dashchund. He's had an awful skin condition which started sometime after starting advocate.
> 
> He gets scabs all over his body and intense itchiness.
> It's getting better now he's overdue on Advocate.
> ...


----------



## muffiesmum (Jan 11, 2015)

My girl now has Panacur Granuals in her food every 6 months for worm treatment and she has Nexgard Spectrum for flea treatment and neither of these products cause her any skin problems thankfully. Nexgard Spectrum does treat some worms too so I only need to use Panacur every 6 months. 
She still has Apoquel for her allergies every day and a spray called Douxo Calm which I spray on her underneath that protects her skin from grass and pollen and alleviates and itching, I also put a child's t-shirt on her during a walk on sunny days to protect her skin too and altogether it helps fantastically.


----------



## Lucy Haygarth (May 21, 2017)

Thanks guys, I'll definitely look into Panacur Granuals. Luckily I've found a holistic vet now too, which seems like the best option for my dashchund after this ordeal. Thank God for forums like this - without it I would have been left feeling crazy!


----------



## DonnaM1 (May 24, 2017)

My dog had a ticks under her skin, so her skin was with really bad rash, she was balding. So we decided to bring her to the vet and they said that its ticks and if we want to try natural way to heal her we needed to try amber. yes. amber. that little stone  because im allergic to chemicals, so we decided to take a chance and we bought one collar from babyamberteething and quess what? after 2 weeks my dogs skin looks much better i dont know if its from amber or what, but it really helped alot.


----------



## Teedeehach (Nov 24, 2017)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> I'm intrigued by this.
> 
> What you are saying is that if a new poster reports an adverse reaction to Advocate that they post on behalf of...whom? A competing pharmaceutical company distributing a similar product? A sort of "reverse shill" PR technique.
> 
> ...


I have been thinking the excact same thing


----------



## Teedeehach (Nov 24, 2017)

Teedeehach said:


> I have been thinking the excact same thing


After researching why two of our Maltese cross poodles have had the same reactions that others are claiming our male seems to be affected a bit more than our female and you guessed right I'm a first time poster but even more interesting is the fact that my step daughter has a German shepherd x husky with the same reactions My daughter and myself are not bone picking with anyone or any company our dogs have problems since being treated with advocate they are quite usually treated at the same time fact is fact I found this site researching what might have caused our fur babies the problems they have not a libellous fib advocate is to blame


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

My Morkie, Denzi, suffered from GME 3 years ago and it started after he was given Advocate. He was given it by our vet after having his inoculation booster. I did loads of research into dog foods, immunisation treatments and spot on flea treatments. I was told by the animal hospital that he could have a problem with Advocate, as there were certain dogs ie Collies who couldn’t be given this treatment because it caused fits and spinal inflammation. My vet wasn’t happy that the hospital had said it but when I filmed his reaction when we put it on our other dog she believed me!
Our other dog was fine with it but Denzi would start yawning after he spelled it, as it does smell, then started staggering and then drop to the floor. So we stopped using flea treatments on him and just used frontline every few months on our other dog. Denzi had a lot of chemotherapy and medication but is fine now but I have to be careful and use ttree oil as a flea deterrent instead and only use flea treatment every now and then but frontline only. He has had itchy feet lately so I might have to stop that.
I think some people trust vets blindly but vets get paid to use certain treatments and few actually question large drug companies. A flea treatment called Advantage has been under investigation in the USA is now being used freely over here.
If it was your child you would question this and not pump your child full of chemicals, so why is it ok to do it to your dog?
Teedeehach I think it’s irrelevant whether your a newbie or not, you care and that’s all that counts and I think your totally correct!
Denzi is half Maltese and half Yorkie and it nearly destroyed him. He was paralysed and couldn’t wee or poo I cry just thinking about it now and thank the vets at The animal hospital for saving his life! Keep researching guys


----------

